# bulls webb rahmen



## timmey1991 (9. Juni 2007)

weiß jemand vlt genaueres über den rahmen ist ihn vlt schon gefahren ?
wo kann man den rahmen kaufen ?


----------



## Slim_Shady (9. Juni 2007)

Also wenn das tatsläcjlich die Bulls Marke is, die auch so extrem schlechte 26" Hardtails macht, dann würd ich sagen:"Lass die Finger davon!". Naja, vllt. sind die ja mit BMX Frames besser, glaub ich aber nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuNN3r (9. Juni 2007)

http://www.bulls.de/nl/bikes/bmx.aspx?sub=0 ??


----------



## timmey1991 (9. Juni 2007)

das die marke ******* ist weiß ich auch aber den rahmen hat ja auch der herr webb designed und nich die spinner 
ich habe davon in der freedom gelesen habe ihn aber nirgends gefunden (einzeln)


----------



## tbird (9. Juni 2007)

ich finds interessant, wie ihr darauf kommt, dass bulls ******** ist. 

kommt das nur daher, WO sie verkauft werden? 

habe noch nicht gehört, das bulls schlechteres alu nimmt oder die rahmen nicht so steif sind wie die der konkurrenz usw...

vllt. auch mal vorurteile abschaffen, hilft oft


----------



## Stirni (10. Juni 2007)

scheiß geo,profit orientierte marke


----------



## CedricC (10. Juni 2007)

die meisten pros fangen an rahmen zu designen weil 
sie damit geld verdienen
und nicht weil IHR rahmen alles dagewesene in den schatten stellt


----------



## King Jens one (11. Juni 2007)

Bulls Bmx Parts und Räder bekommst du bei einem ZEG Händler in deiner Nähe!
Da ich selber in einem ZEG Shop arbeite muss ich sagen das die neuen BMX Räder ein richtiger Knaller sind. Und ich denk mal das der Rahmen halten wird weil mark webb richtig derbe abgeht und der Rahmen bei ihm komischerweise hält. Dafür muss ich aber gestehen das die Bulls MTB Räder absoluter Dreck sind.

Ride on


----------



## tbird (11. Juni 2007)

> Dafür muss ich aber gestehen das die Bulls MTB Räder absoluter Dreck sind.



na, anscheinend nicht alle...


----------



## Stirni (12. Juni 2007)

welches nicht?


----------



## tbird (12. Juni 2007)

bei den hÃ¶herpreisigen ist die qualitÃ¤t nicht schlechter wie bei den mitbewerbern. 

natÃ¼rlich ist ein fully fÃ¼r 499â¬ schrott, darÃ¼ber brauchen wir nicht diskutieren. leider hat bulls eben diese im programm, und dadurch sinkt der ruf. 

einfach mal ein bulls fÃ¼r >1200â¬ fahren, und sich eine eigene meinung bilden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (13. Juni 2007)

Abgesehen davon, dass die meisten BMX Rahmen sich nicht viel geben, was Haltbarkeit angeht, finde ich folgenden Aspekt wichtiger:

Warum sollte man sich einen Rahmen oder sonstige Teile von einer Firma kaufen, die bis vor ein paar Monaten dickbäuchige Familienväter mit günstigen und mittelmäßigen MTBs ausstattete, dann durch irgend einen Trendscout erfuhr, dass man mit BMX Geld verdienen kann, sich einen angesagten Profi einkaufte und nun dick im BMX Geschäft ist?

Dazu kommt noch, dass man bei ZEG Händlern bisher bestenfalls belächelt wurde, wenn man auch nur von BMX sprach.
Und da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung.

Es gibt mehr als genug Firmen, die von Leuten gemacht werden, die länger in Sachen BMX unterwegs sind, als die meisten von euch leben. Und die sind darauf angewiesen, ihre Rahmen&Parts zu verkaufen, sponsorn auch lokale Fahrer und geben allgemein etwas an die BMX "community" zurück. Bulls sicher nicht.

Also zieht eure Sattelstützen raus&macht euch auch abseits von bikeguide oder thecomeup diktierter trendieness und technischen Eckdaten eines Teils Gedanken, wem ihr euer Geld zukommen lasst!


----------



## Aceface (13. Juni 2007)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass die meisten BMX Rahmen sich nicht viel geben, was Haltbarkeit angeht, finde ich folgenden Aspekt wichtiger:
> 
> Warum sollte man sich einen Rahmen oder sonstige Teile von einer Firma kaufen, die bis vor ein paar Monaten dickbäuchige Familienväter mit günstigen und mittelmäßigen MTBs ausstattete, dann durch irgend einen Trendscout erfuhr, dass man mit BMX Geld verdienen kann, sich einen angesagten Profi einkaufte und nun dick im BMX Geschäft ist?
> 
> ...




besser kann mans kaum sagen...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Juni 2007)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Also zieht eure Sattelstützen raus&macht euch auch abseits von bikeguide oder thecomeup diktierter trendieness und technischen Eckdaten eines Teils Gedanken, wem ihr euer Geld zukommen lasst!


Ouho, verdammt guter Spruch! 


Zum Rahmen: Das Ding wird halten. David Theisen aus Köln fährt ja jetzt auch für die, sein Rahmen hängt leider noch in den USA fest...aber ich schätze mal, dass es ziemlich schnieke sein wird. Bulls kann sich schlechte Publicity nicht leisten, ZEG und Bulls haben so oder so außerhalb der Massenkäuferschicht nicht gerade den besten Ruf, soweit ich das immer mal mitbekomme.
Ich denke, das Rad wird gar nicht so übel.


----------



## ZoMa (16. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht werden die ja so "hammerstabiel" wie die Flybikes Produkte.


----------



## gmozi (16. Juni 2007)

Stirni schrieb:


> scheiß geo,profit orientierte marke



Ohhhh .. eine profitorientierte Firma. Na das haut mich ja mal echt aus dem Hocker. Scheiss Geo lass ich ja noch gelten als Argument, wobei das ja wohl eher Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## Stirni (16. Juni 2007)

mit profitorientiert mein ich das die bikes der totale scheisssss sind aber trotzdem relativ teuer verkauft werdn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (17. Juni 2007)

Stirni schrieb:


> mit profitorientiert mein ich das die bikes der totale scheisssss sind aber trotzdem relativ teuer verkauft werdn



das mag fÃ¼r die billigsten unter 500â¬ gelten. teuer? gut, vllt. 100â¬ Ã¼ber der konkurrenz. mit rabatten und FRAGEN oftmals gÃ¼nstiger. 

scheiss bikes in der klasse, die uns interessiert? falsch. 

fazit: erst informieren, dann labern.


----------



## Aceface (17. Juni 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> das mag für die billigsten unter 500 gelten. teuer? gut, vllt. 100 über der konkurrenz. mit rabatten und FRAGEN oftmals günstiger.
> 
> scheiss bikes in der klasse, die uns interessiert? falsch.
> 
> fazit: erst informieren, dann labern.



es geht hier aber trotzdem noch um BMX, nicht um irgendwelche CC-Kisten (die interessieren uns in diesem Fall eben doch nicht) ab 1.200,00  aufwärts....immer schön beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## tbird (17. Juni 2007)

klar. das weiss ich auch. 

aber dieser bulls webb rahmen ist eben qualitativ auch auf einem guten niveau.


----------



## ZoMa (17. Juni 2007)

Da spricht einer aus jahrerlanger Fahrerfahrung?


----------



## tbird (17. Juni 2007)

vergleichts doch selbst...


----------



## Bampedi (17. Juni 2007)

> Vielleicht werden die ja so "hammerstabiel" wie die Flybikes Produkte





> Da spricht einer aus jahrerlanger Fahrerfahrung?



"...remix!"


----------



## ZoMa (18. Juni 2007)

Ich habe polemisch gemutmaßt, _tbird_ hat eine unbewiesene Behauptung aufgestellt..


----------



## AerO (18. Juni 2007)

finds irgendwie wunderlich, dass hier die meißten mauntis den übaplan von allem haben, jedoch keiner von den spezis den rahmen mindestens schonmal gesehen hat. 
meiner meinung nach ist dass n rahmen, den man sich eigentlich nicht kaufen brauch. was versprichst du dir davon? ich meine 10 flairs hinternander werden damit auch nicht gehen und es ist und bleibt n bulls.. es gibt so viele anständige firmen, die gute produkte zu vertretbaren preisen anbieten, da wird doch sicherlich was bei sein, was dir gefällt. und wie schon erwähnt: ich hätte wirklich keinen bock in nen zeg laden zu rennen, kurz zu warten wenn mutti ihren schlauch aufgeblasen kriegt, um mir dann bei sonem chemo nen bulls rahmen zu bestellen. überlegs dir nochma und schau dich ma in ruhe auf den einschlägigen seiten um. es wird sich schon was passendes finden lassen.
jetzt erstma molle und korn.


----------



## tbird (18. Juni 2007)

> und es ist und bleibt n bulls..



und genau solche aussagen hasse ich...


----------



## AerO (18. Juni 2007)

ja, und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (18. Juni 2007)

was maßt du dir an, bulls auf eine niedrigere stufe zu stellen wie andere firmen? 

bulls ist auf dem weg zu einer qualitativ hochwertigen marke. aber solange es leute gibt, die nur nach dem namen kaufen, wird das nix. 

und JA, ich habe ein bulls. und bin schon einige andere räder gefahren. und nein, das bulls war NICHT schlechter ....

einfach mal nachdenken.


----------



## AerO (18. Juni 2007)

arbeitest du für die?
ansonsten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, warum jemand den schrott so vehement verteidigt. zeigt mir eigentlich nur, dass du keine ahnung von der materie hast. bleib bei deiner meinung, dass sie toll sind. ich sage ohne mark webb würde sich kein schwein für die interessieren, bzw in dem bereich nicht mal kennen!


----------



## tbird (18. Juni 2007)

nein ich arbeite NICHT für die. ich fahre nur wie gesagt ein bike dieser marke und kann nur sagen, was ich persönlich für mich gefunden habe: die dinger taugen was.

und wer keine ahnung hat, werden wir noch sehen...


----------



## RISE (18. Juni 2007)

Mark Webb hat da aber wenig Humor bewiesen, man hätte den Rahmen auch Bulls Hit nennen können. Nur auch mit Mark Webb wird sich Bulls erst beweisen müssen, weil - wie ich finde- viele Leute auf bewährte Firmen zurückgreifen, die seit zig Jahren im BMX Business mitmachen.
Schlecht ist der Rahmen auf keinen Fall, aber alles was davor IM BMX SEKTOR von Bulls kam, war schlicht und einfach Schrott.


----------



## AerO (18. Juni 2007)

na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was noch kommt, ich denke von dir recht wenig. welches modell hast du denn? würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## tbird (18. Juni 2007)

@RISE: seh ich ganz genau so...

@AerO: ein bisschen suchen und du findest es heraus  aber ich geb dir nen tipp: Klick ma hier drauf

ps: leg mer mal das kriegsbeil nieder, sitzen ja alle im gleichen boot, oder?


----------



## AerO (18. Juni 2007)

na jetzt gehts ja los.
wie gesagt, 80% der leute, die hier diskutieren haben keine ahnung vom thema. genausogut könnte ich ins trekkingforum gehen und den kumpels da ma zeigen wo der hammer hängt, wäre genauso lächerlich wie das hier. 
und hier mit nem tourenfahrrad ankommen und dann die bmxsparte von bulls zu verteidigen ist mit abstand das lächerlichste was ich seit langem hier gelesen habe. atze dafür gibts highfive!


----------



## tbird (18. Juni 2007)

na wenn du meinst


----------



## ZoMa (18. Juni 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> Klick ma hier drauf



Hmm, mein BMX sieht irgendwie anders aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (18. Juni 2007)

ZoMa schrieb:


> Hmm, mein BMX sieht irgendwie anders aus..




du bist au voll uncool.


----------



## King Jens one (18. Juni 2007)

ZoMa schrieb:


> Hmm, mein BMX sieht irgendwie anders aus..



so sehen die neuen Trendbmxräder aus England aus!


----------

